
Google is apparently taking down all/most fediverse apps from the Play Store - ColinWright
https://mathstodon.xyz/web/statuses/104765289307010207
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24304275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24304275).

